# problem mit verbindung zu einem irc server



## user2580 (13. Jan 2008)

Hallo an alle ich versuche eine socket verbindung zu einem irc server aufzubauen.
also zur vorgehensweiße ich erstelle einen socket mit den daten 
irc server = ircplus
ip:127.0.0.1
port:6667

zum senden benutze ich einen PrintWriter.



```
PrintWriter stream = new PrintWriter(socket.getOutPutStream);
stream.println(nachricht);
```

ein ausschnitt 

das programm funktuniert wenn die gegenseite also der server ein java programm ist aber wenn ich versuche zu meinem localen irc server was zu senden, kommen da keine kommandos an empfangen funktuniert aber ohne probleme.

kann es daran liegen das ich die daten in einem falschen format schicke der server funktuniert über telnet getestet mit meinem applet kann ich aber nichts senden. 

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar ich weiß nicht was ich noch probieren soll um die nachricht richtig abzuschicken.

mfg


----------



## HoaX (13. Jan 2008)

wie du der apidoc entnehmen kannst puffert der printwriter deine ausgaben. probiere also mal nach dem println ein stream.flush()


----------



## user2580 (13. Jan 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie du der apidoc entnehmen kannst puffert der printwriter deine ausgaben. probiere also mal nach dem println ein stream.flush()



das bringt nichts beim server kommt ja nie was an auch beim ersten mal nicht


----------



## HoaX (13. Jan 2008)

was meinst du beim ersten mal? hasts dus mal ausprobiert? woran siehst du dass nichts ankommt beim server? hast du mal ins entsprechende rfc geschaut wie die nachrichten auszusehen haben? wie schaut deinen "nachricht" aus?


----------

